# What plant is this?



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Ten fun bucks to who ever knows ...

I bought this small lily like plants for my niece a while back to put into her guppy tank and it's really grow out quite a bit. 

What I'm looking to find out is wether it will;

A) Bloom?
B) Grow out of the tank?
C) how to get more from this one? (Its really quite pretty ....)

Soooooo Anyone who knows gets ten fun bucks!!

Also, sorry for the terrible pictures, the light went out last night!! Grrrr ..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nymphea pubescens - it will get very big if you let it 

Flowering and propagating, I have no idea how.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Very interesting, I think I'm going to try and learn how to make more of these buggers, the one in her tank is quite massive right now .... Can't wait till it blooms! (if it does ...)


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

"This plant is a rhizome plant and can be propagated by using the division method. This simply means that the rhizome can be divided into smaller pieces and each of these will grow into new plants. When re-planting this, never totally bury the whole of the rhizome as this will cause it to rot. Leave the top 1/3 showing above the substrate. " - http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=nymphaeapubescens

MUHHAHAHA Time to make some more I think? Oh yes ....


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

its the same with red lotus right?


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey if you do make more of these guys, i'd be interested in purchasing a plant


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, if I can get a reliable way to clone these or have them make more off shoots I'll definitely send one your way!!

And I'm not sure if it's the same with the Red Lotus, but if it is a bulb plant also then I would assume so?


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

ye, I'd really appreciate it. It's a beautiful plant and I would love for one to be in my tank. thanks and good luck.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

DetectivePopcorn said:


> Ten fun bucks to who ever knows ...
> 
> I bought this small lily like plants for my niece a while back to put into her guppy tank and it's really grow out quite a bit.
> 
> ...


what kind of crypt is that on the leftside?


----------

